
How to Evaluate Which Digital Platforms Are Right for You - jikajika
https://www.hellosign.com/blog/evaluate-digital-platforms
======
tinaleaton
1\. Best header image. 2\. Digital platforms are a pretty standard element of
business on the internet today, but a lot of us don't recognize them as such.
And a lot of businesses don't yet understand what they can do beyond helping
process payment. I look forward to watching this symbiosis develop.

